# Anyone rent with 3 dogs?



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

How hard is it to find a place to rent that will allow you to have 3 fluffs?

We are going to be selling our house and moving to San Diego. We're going to be renting when we get out there for a while and will have 3 Malt's and a real newborn baby girl. ( 5 girls and me in the house LOL ) 

Anyway, has anyone had a tuff time finding places to rent that will allow 3 dogs?

I'm hoping I can get away with it since they are all small 4,5,6lbs think that will make a difference?

I could probably just walk them in shifts and no one would know the difference but I'd rather not have to hide one.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know San Diego, but I am guessing that anyone who would rent to a dog owner at all could be persuaded to accept your 3 little ones! The last apartment building I lived in changed their pet policy over the years. Initially it was 2 dogs of up to 40 pounds each. After quite a few years, they changed it to "any number of dogs and cats of a total weight of 30 pounds maximum." I bet they thought they would not get many takers. But you would fit right in! 

You could approach it by saying "We have 15 pounds worth of dog. (Long pause to see how they react.) But it's divided into 3 parts." :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think most places go by the weight of the dog, and most things are negotiable. My apt used to have a one-dog limit, but not anymore.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband works out of town and for the past few years I've been going with him for the winter. The girls and I like the winters in the south much better than the snow here in Ohio. When we just had Zoey we had no problems at all finding a great place to rent. While we were in Naples we got Tess and the only difference was just more pet deposit. We added Emy and this past winter it was much harder to find some place that would accept 3 dogs. It does help that they're small.
I like the idea of the 15 pounds worth of dogs in 3 parts. It would give you a chance right away to let them know when you say small dogs you really do mean small dogs! 
lots of luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I rented in Florida for a while,had no problem renting w/ 3 dogs. They asked for a pet deposit on each one and kept it when I moved out sadly he also kept the last months rent and security deposit too. No damage to the house,he had filed bankruptsy and the bank foreclosed on the house so I was forced to move out.

Most places,as long as you have a good credit score will allow it,make exceptions if you leave a large enough deposit..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it really depends on your area. When I lived up in New York and had my house on the market, I was terrified it would sell before I was ready to move down here because it was impossible to find pet friendly rentals. Down here in North Carolina, there are lots of pet friendly apartments, but they all have a two pet limit. It is very difficult to find houses that will rent to people with pets in NC, too. Dogs can ruin carpeting and be destructive. Lots of people have pet allergies so owners want to keep their houses free of pet dander for future renters. The houses that do permit pets that I have seen are pretty nasty, not a place you'd want to bring a newborn into.

I would call some realtors in San Diego and find out how pet friendly the area is. As the others have mentioned, perhaps with a large enough deposit you will be able to find something. If you only need to rent short term, I'm sure you could keep the third dog secret in an apartment for a little while.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of any rentals that allow more than 2 dogs, regardless of weight limit. I used to work at an apartment complex and our pet rule was a maximum of 2 pets, which also included birds, bunnies, etc. So if someone had a bird, they could only have one other pet. There were many breed restrictions as well (of course Maltese was not one of them, lol). One apartment I lived in years ago had a weight restriction on pets, they had to be under 20lbs if I remember correctly. Any of the actual apartment complexes are probably out of question, but you may be able to find a house that a private owner is renting that will allow you to rent with 3 dogs.

Usually there are non-refundable pet fees that can get quite expensive, the complex I worked for it was like $350 for the first pet, and $100 for the 2nd pet.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Apartment rentals are usually tougher about renting to pet owners than people renting homes... I think it's because in an apartment complex they know that if a renter sees someone else with dogs they go ahead and get one without first asking/making a deposit/etc and it can get out of control fairly quickly. There are lots of homes for rent these days with all the upside down mortgages/people walking away...but if you go for a home rental, just be sure that the owner isn't already in foreclosure and you get stuck being evicted by a bank after having already given over a deposit/rental money/paid movers

I'm sure you will find something just perfect! And I think you will LOVE San Diego - about the nicest weather there than anywhere else in California!  Good luck!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

well I recently rented a house in the DFW area with two yorkies & two cats and didn't really have an issue, but I don't know about San Diego. I think you'll probably have a harder time renting an apartment since most seem to have a two pet (or at least a two dog) limit. But home owners renting seem to be more flexible. When I was looking for a house to rent I only called houses listed that said "pet friendly" and when I told them what type of pets I had it was never a problem. I think most people are more worried about having large destructive dogs than little toy breeds. Congrats on the new human baby by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

craigslist: san diego classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events 

I would check out craig's list for san diego, you can search for places that do permit dogs. Each town/city is different in terms of flexibility.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

San Diego is a military town. Many places allow pets with a deposit or one time charge per pet. Home rentals are more likely to allow more then one pup as opposed to apartment complexes. My friend found her apartment selections in San Diego through Craigslist - one allowed all pet types, one other didn't allow dogs, but her large and loud parrot was OK - go figure! :wacko1:


----------

